# Thank you Catherine for utility glove resource



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Babykin's utility gloves came in the mail today from Just Right Gloves. It didn't take long. 

They are so cute and remind of me Minnie Mouse's hands I think because of their shape and the polka dots on the cuffs. I chose pink polka dots because they made me smile.

Thanks


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

A perfectly iconic utility glove for a poodle. Love!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Mfmst said:


> A perfectly iconic utility glove for a poodle. Love!


Isn't it? Especially for a silver minipoo.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

They’re cute but what are they for ?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Dechi said:


> They’re cute but what are they for ?


The gloves are used in the Directed Retrieve which is part of the Utility exercises in AKC Obedience. We're far from competing in the Utility - but you start training parts of Utility now as we're still working on the Novice. We have three identical gloves. The dog and handler stand with their back to the rest of the ring while the steward takes the three gloves and places them at the other side of the ring - spread out. You and the dog then turn around the the judge tells you which glove you send your dog out to retrieve. You then position your body and your dog and have them focus on the correct glove, then send them out of retrieve only that glove.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Your gloves are darling! I love the cuff fabric you chose. She has lots of pretty colors and patterns so it was hard for me to choose. In the long run I matched to each dog's collar color. I think you will be happy to have them and I do recommend them to anyone who is planning to train through and show in utility. Lily loves her new gloves and I can already see that her pick up and carry is better than for her old gloves which often came back dangling by just one finger being held.


Skylar now you need to get some articles too.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I’m not really a pink person (prefer blue or aqua) but the polka dots made me smile. So many people assume Babykins is a male because she’s silver so maybe I’ll keep the pink as her color for articles too. Given how long you had to wait for yours Catherine and since I know I want leather and wood, I really should order them.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is funny that people assume Babykins is a boy. It doesn't make sense to me from the pictures I've seen of her. 

Curiously everyone thinks Javelin is a girl! It try to keep his clip looking masculine (although I can't part with his ear feathers) by not having his TK so long as to need a tie up and the like. That is part of why his articles are bold blue with black and silver. I would get Babykins articles ordered since you will want them before you know it since you should train them long before you are ready to actually trial in utility. My trainer's recommended sequence is to have a solid dumbbell, get the gloves underway and then start articles.


----------

